# Anyone heard of an "Anchor Island" Haplochromis Ny



## CDeck (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bought a pair of "anchor islands" has anyone ever heard of these? I cant find them anywhere


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've never seen any Pundamilia nyererei "Anchor Island" myself.

http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?n=ff&id=121










I'd love to see a picture of yours.

Kevin


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

very common around here ..had them several times and bred them, great vic and breed like rabbits :thumb:


----------



## Boi2iken (Mar 5, 2010)

I just seen a nice group here in Daytona Beach fl. but they had more color for some reason


----------



## mikendiane (Dec 18, 2009)

A guy out here in california sells them just check out 
(www.californiacichlids.com )


----------

